# Help with BT Release



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

i have found that when mine goes left im getting tired seems its a loss of the back tension takes awhile to get back muscle memory built up maybe sub or aread will chime in both good guys good luck


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Gonna need more info....

Did you switch from a trigger release to a back tension release? 
Or are you using the same release you sighted your bow in with, but trying to shoot it with back tension?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Draw length and alignment seem to be the culprits for many misses with a hinge release.

Which release are you using?


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

I switched from a thumb release handle to the hinge. Tru ball ht. I did have to move sight for hinge but I know any change in release can change impact. I feel the hinge gos were I want it to and groups can be good but when things don't go as planed it's always left or left and high. With a thumb release misses are low hinge I'm never low. If it would help I would post picture I think the draw length is good but I won't rule anything out. Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like you need some weight on the side... or more sounds like bow jump


----------

